# Buffalo Chicken ABT's



## shorte2326 (Apr 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried Buffalo chicken ABT's. Cream cheese, franks hot sauce,cheddar, chicken and ranch dressing. Sounds like it would go well with the pepper and bacon.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a link for you with some ABT ideas

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=buffalo+abt's


----------



## shorte2326 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry keep forgetting that this forum has been around a long time (new to me). Talk about a lot of fantastic ideas. I won't live long enough to try all the ones that look so good.


----------



## belair427 (Jul 7, 2012)

Buffalo ABT's are about all I make anymore. I usually take 40 halves to a gathering and they never last through the final person in line. I smoke whole thighs and then cube and freeze in about 1 pound packages ( keep the chicken around for Nachos during Football season). Three of these warmed on the stove, mixed with 2 packages of cream cheese and Franks hot sauce to taste then bacon wrapped. Very easy and everyone loves them!.


----------

